# Solved: how to get more features with new edition of windows 8.1 ?



## Beni_143 (Mar 7, 2013)

whoever reading this please help me.i have installed windows 8.1 and activated it by using product key but this key is not working when i clicked on get more features with new edition of window. when i put the key, it says, this key does not work , please enter another. 
help me please...


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If the features you are trying to add are NOT within the ambit of that edition of Windows 8.1 that you have purchased, then the product key will not of course work
See this
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-8/add-features-frequently-asked-questions

If they are so authorised then you will have to contact Microsoft Support as explained on the link

So
1.


> When you add features to Windows 8.1 or Windows 8, you get an edition of Windows that has more features than your current edition. Nothing will happen to your applications, files and settings.


2.


> Depending on the version of Windows you're running, you can use Add features to Windows 8.1 or Add features to Windows 8 to get an edition of Windows that has more features than your current edition.
> 
> First, you need to buy a product key. You can buy a new product key online using Add features to Windows 8.1 or Add features to Windows 8, but you need to use that key on the PC you used to buy it. The product key will only be associated with that PC and can't be used on another PC. Product keys are available at local retailers. Just make sure you buy a product key that's specifically for Add features to Windows 8.1


and finally

3.


> To install features
> 
> 1. Swipe in from the right edge of the screen, then tap Search.
> (If you're using a mouse, point to the top-right corner of the screen, move the mouse pointer down, then click Search.)
> ...


----------



## Beni_143 (Mar 7, 2013)

yeah. you are right. i think this is best procedure for it. thanks a lot


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers
Please let us know how you go on with it


----------

